# A little investigation



## Laurentkd (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I don't normally post in here but I thought you guys could help me out.
I have "friend" who is claiming some really big accomplishments in Judo.  He is the type of guy that is always telling a big story and so I don't really believe him, but don't want to assume the worst.  He told me he was on the cover of a major judo magazine a few years back, but I can't remember the name.  It was something like Men's US Judo magazine, or something like that. I was hoping someone here could give me the name of the magazine so I could investigate a little bit.  Also, if there is some way to really see what someone's record was or the like that would be helpful too.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Laurentkd (Jan 26, 2008)

So no one can tell me the titles of some Judo magazines?


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 26, 2008)

Some ideas:

http://www.judophotos.com/features.htm  (primarily of foreign mazagines, but they may give you a few leads).

"The World of Judo" is another possible magazine.  It was discontinued recently and the final print was last year.  There are other magazines called  "Real Judo", "American Judo",  "Growing Judo", "USJF Judo Magazine (United States Judo Federation). and "United States Judo".  These are only the few Judo-dedicated magazines I'm aware and there are probably more in existence.  

It is possible your friend, if he was telling the truth, may be referring to magazines that cover other arts besides just Judo.  Ask him for more details and then check it out.

- Ceicei


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 26, 2008)

If he were on the cover of a judo magazine, you should be able to Google his name.  Just make sure you put parenthesis around his first and last name and maybe even put the word judo after his name (but not in the parenthesis with it).

AoG


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 26, 2008)

ArmorOfGod said:


> If he were on the cover of a judo magazine, you should be able to Google his name.  Just make sure you put parenthesis around his first and last name and maybe even put the word judo after his name (but not in the parenthesis with it).
> 
> AoG



Don't you mean quotation marks around the name rather than parentheses when googling?

- Ceicei


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 26, 2008)

Ceicei said:


> Don't you mean quotation marks around the name rather than parentheses when googling?
> 
> - Ceicei


 
lol
Yes, I did.
Thank you.

AoG


----------



## Laurentkd (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks for the help!
So far I haven't found anything on him.... :shrug:


----------



## matt.m (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Lauren,

You might also consider looking him up in Wikipedia.com.  You know, it is quite funny.  I have been on the cover of Stars and Stripes, the Magazine for the Armed Forces as well as picture taken for the All Marine Judo Team.  But let me make very clear, I was not alone, they were always group shots.

For one single person to be on the cover is something of an amazing feat.  I know there have been several for the covers of BlackBelt and Tae Kwon Do Times.

However, GGM Bong Yul Shin-9th dan Yudo or He-Young Kimm, who at one time was Yudo National Champ in Korea, or Lee H. Park - 5th dan Yudo Academy, have ever been on the covers of any Yudo/Judo magazines that I am aware of.

Come to think of it, the only Yudo/Judo magazine covers I have ever seen with just one person on it was Mike Swain and later Karo Parisyian.


----------



## Laurentkd (Jan 28, 2008)

matt.m said:


> Hey Lauren,
> 
> You might also consider looking him up in Wikipedia.com.  You know, it is quite funny.  I have been on the cover of Stars and Stripes, the Magazine for the Armed Forces as well as picture taken for the All Marine Judo Team.  But let me make very clear, I was not alone, they were always group shots.
> 
> ...




Well, he isn't any of the guys you mentioned that is for sure!
He also claims to have beaten the president of Russia (I think that is who he said anyway) 5 times.  So you can understand my suspicion. Thanks for the help!


----------



## MarkBarlow (Jan 29, 2008)

National and international tournaments are very well documented.  What is his name?  I should be able to tell you in a few minutes if he's the real deal or not.


----------



## Laurentkd (Jan 29, 2008)

PM sent


----------

